
Two new open source projects to make Kubernetes easier to use in production - rusht
https://blog.heptio.com/announcing-two-new-heptio-open-source-projects-heptio-ark-and-heptio-sonobuoy-7cef88a06f8
======
Artemis2
Nice to see Heptio releasing some very accessible tooling to the community.
We’ve solved the Ark use case with continuous etcd backups + EBS snapshots but
this looks cleaner and more agnostic. Sonobuoy could easily replace our manual
testing on brand new Kubernetes deployments (after upgrades, or when porting
configuration to other platforms).

------
ridruejo
These are excellent projects that showcase how far k8s has gotten in making
infrastructure programmable. Helps that the names are pretty cool too :)

------
brianwawok
Heres why i am bullish in this space.

Kube is so easy to use in prod. Literally easiest setup I have ever used. Gets
better each release.

How much profit is in selling supporting tools for it? No idea but I wouldn't
invest in it.

